# Advice on my next infinity sub.



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I'm about to get a new sub and amp to replace my old sub setup. In case some of you forgot or don't know, I used to have a Single Infinity Perfect 12.1 driven by an MTX amp. I blew the sub when an object in my trunk wedged itself into the cone, and I assume blew the coil or such...got a reading of oo ohm.

Anyway, My amp of choice is a JL 500/1 and I'm looking at another single 12" Infinity Perfect series sub. I got 4 choices:
Infinity Perfect 12.1
Infinity Perfect 12.1D
Infinity Perfect 12VQ
Infinity Perfect 12DVQ

I still have the old sealed box, I have no idea on the dimensions of the box since I don't have it in front of me right now (maybe EMW can help me out since I bought it from him). I know that the VQ series calls for +0.5" deeper than the 12.1 series, will this affect anything?

Second, is the VQ ~$100 better than the 12.1 series?

third, what's the major difference between DVC and SVC? Should I go for DVC?

My primary goal is to get as much good bass (SQ) out of a single 12, and still retain the removable factor I had with my old setup (since I do like to go to sporting events).


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

heh, i guess my other thread answered this. hmm. i didnt even see this thread until just now.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup, looks like 2 12VQs


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I still have the old sealed box, I have no idea on the dimensions of the box since I don't have it in front of me right now (maybe EMW can help me out since I bought it from him). I know that the VQ series calls for +0.5" deeper than the 12.1 series, will this affect anything?


I really don't remember the dimensions of the box...I built it over 2 years ago. All I remember is that it was built to the specs of the sub that was in it. Sorry.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> third, what's the major difference between DVC and SVC? Should I go for DVC?



DVC= Dual Voice Coil
SVC= Single Voice Coil

going with a JL 500.1 and are gonna be only using one sub, i would suggest u get DVC


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, I am aware of what SVC and DVC mean. I was asking how much better a DVC is.

either way, it doesn't matter too much anymore, I decided and purchase 2 SVC 12VQs

I will be powering them on a 1000/1, I suppose.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

there are no advantages to running DVC with 2 subs. DVC's main advantage is when you're runing one sub, one amp, because it gives the sub double its normal thermal capabilities.

i do kind of wish i had the DVC tho, simply so i could wire them in a 4ohm load instead of a 2ohm parallel load. oh well.


----------

